

Fake wi-fi 'steals data and numbers from smartphones' [video] - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-11817567

======
dotBen
Lol, I'm a friend of Rory's and so when they were scrolling through his hacked
Facebook address book my profile pic and phone number flashed by at the end of
the shot.

Of course, we know this is easy to do but it reminds you that _your_ data is
at risk from a friend's insecurity.

